# cañon/canhão (aeroportos)



## missrosa

Olá a tod@s,
Tenho um problema que nao dou ressolvido. ¿Cómo é que se diz "cañon" quando falamos relativamente a aeroportos?
Lá vai o contexto:
" O edifício consta de dois blocos separados por um *canhão*, um para o embarque e desembarque de passageiros e outro para os controles de passaporte"
Eu acho que canhão não está bem utilizado mas não consigo encontrar a palavra adequada.
Peço uma ajudinha, se fizerem o favor.
Obrigada a tod@s


----------



## Vanda

Bom dia, Miss Rosa. Tentei descobrir o sentido da palavra em espanhol, mas não consegui. Você consegue colocar uma foto para nós?


----------



## Mangato

Acho que o nome correto é* pasarela.*


----------



## Dona Chicória

Achei o link da Infraero que poderá ajudar, talvez
http://www.infraero.gov.br/aero_prev_home.php?ai=43. pois há muitas descrições dos aeroportos brasileiros.
Mas para qual língua será feita a tradução?
A palavra sugerida por Mangato, em Português, escreve-se com ss.


----------



## missrosa

A tradução é para o português do Brasil. Mas não tenho fotos para colocar, é simplesmente um texto.
No entanto, acho que a palavra "passarela" podia encaixar muito bem.
É também muito interessante o link de Dona Chicória, por ter muitas descrições.
Fico Muito obrigada a tod@s pela ajuda


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Miss Rosa.
Você quer saber sobre aquele grande cano que liga um terminal ao outro? Esse cano chama Conector. Se for o que liga o embarque ao desembarque não tem um nome definido.
O link da Infraero mostra o aeroporto de Guarulhos, se você quiser ajuda com nomes tecnicos, pode me mandar uma MP, pois trabalhei muito tempo lá.
Pode ser que ajude em alguma coisa!


----------



## missrosa

Não é precisso WAMORZINHO, mas muitissimo obrigada. De todas maneiras se tivesse qualquer dúvida relativa a aeroportos, eu já sei que posso consultar com você.
Eu o que queria era fazer a descrição das carateristicas dum projeto da minha empresa, mas o que não sabia era como traduzir "cañon" para o português.

Abraços


----------



## coolbrowne

Boa Tarde:

Entendo que a dúvida parece ter sido dirimida. Normalmente eu me calaria , mas a ligação inicial *cañon/canhão* me leva a observar que o sentido da palavra _cañon_ provavelmente é "cânyon", ou seja, garganta entre montanhas (e não _peça de artilharia_ ).

Note que a tentativa de tradução original dizia "*separados por um* _cañon_" não *ligados/conectados por....* No contexto, o sentido seria *vão* ou *espaço livre*.

Até mais ver...


----------



## Naticruz

missrosa said:


> Olá a tod@s,
> Tenho um problema que nao dou ressolvido. ¿Cómo é que se diz "cañon" quando falamos relativamente a aeroportos?
> Lá vai o contexto:
> " O edifício consta de dois blocos separados por um *canhão*, um para o embarque e desembarque de passageiros e outro para os controles de passaporte"
> Eu acho que canhão não está bem utilizado mas não consigo encontrar a palavra adequada.
> Peço uma ajudinha, se fizerem o favor.
> Obrigada a tod@s


 
Será *manga? Veja a definição do Dicionário da Infopédia*

6.*Manga*
dispositivo em forma de tubo de grande diâmetro que faz a ligação entre um avião parado na pista e o edifício do aeroporto, servindo de corredor aos passageiros


Saudações
Atenção fala Portugal


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Naticruz said:


> Será *manga? Veja a definição do Dicionário da Infopédia*
> 
> 6.*Manga*
> dispositivo em forma de tubo de grande diâmetro que faz a ligação entre um avião parado na pista e o edifício do aeroporto, servindo de corredor aos passageiros
> 
> 
> Saudações
> Atenção fala Portugal


 Naticruz, isso é o _finger._
O que ela quer saber é o conector, que liga um terminal ao outro.


----------



## Naticruz

WAMORZINHO said:


> Naticruz, isso é o _finger._
> O que ela quer saber é o conector, que liga um terminal ao outro.


 Ah! 
Obrigada. Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

Contudo, valeu a contribuição Naticruz, pois assim fiquei sabendo que nome dão 'àquele negócio' tanto aqui quanto aí.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Contudo, valeu a contribuição Naticruz, pois assim fiquei sabendo que nome dão 'àquele negócio' tanto aqui quanto aí.


 
Interessante também para mi. Estaba farto de dizer "finguer". Manga também da ótimo no espanhol


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Mas se disserem manga aqui no Brasil, não vão entender!


----------



## andre luis

Em cache 
Aqui fala mais... é Conector mesmo.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ai! Não sei se me entederam, mas existe uma graaaaande diferença entra conector e finger[manga].
Conector: liga um terminal ao outro, conecta. Sem contato nenhum com os aviões.
Finger: Liga o terminal de embarque ao avião. É um corredorzinho que após passar pelos agentes da CIA. aérea dá acesso ao avião.
Não consegui encontrar uma foto de nenhum dos dois, mas no link que o André Luis colocou é um conector que liga os terminais de embarque, mas após passarem pelos conectores, pelo que eu entendi ainda virá o finger.
Guarulhos é um ótimo exemplo. Após entrar na área restrita de passageiros internacionais, se subir as escadas antes do free shop, terá acesso a um conector que te levará a um outro terminal.
E quando chegar ao portão de embarque do seu vôo, terá uma estrutura fixa acoplada a uma móvel que liga o portão ao avião!


----------



## missrosa

Muito obrigada pela ajuda! 

Foram muito interessantes as contribuições!!!


----------



## coolbrowne

*Miss Rosa*, desculpe, mas ficamos no maior suspense. 


missrosa said:


> Foram muito interessantes as contribuições!!!


Se me permite, na frase que desencadeou tudo isto
...dois blocos separados por um *cañon*, um para...​Afinal de contas, o sentido original de *cañon* era o de "_tubo_" (tipo conector) ou "_canyon_" (tipo ravina)?

Muito Obrigado


----------



## missrosa

Não sou engenheira mas, no meu parecer achei mais adequada a palavra  conector. E também achei muito interessante a explicação de Wamorzinho.

Muito obrigada a tod@s!!!


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Sempre que precisar!!


----------

